# Do you put salt in your washing machine??



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

My husband had a go at me for not putting salt in the washing machine in every wash. I've never done it. I don't know anyone who does! Do you?

I put salt in the dishwasher periodically but not the washing machine!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

I've never heard of putting salt in either the washer or dishwasher. What is the purpose? What if you don't even have a dishwasher like me?


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

This is the first I have heard of it 

In the dishwasher, yes but the washing machine - never.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I agree with the above post.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Apparently putting dishwasher salt in the washing machine (or even soda crystals) is meant to keep the elements in working order and prevent them getting limescale build up (according to DH).

We had a big row about it as he was telling me off like a little kid! "So how long has this been going on for??" and "since when have you not been using salt in the washing machine - (hands on hips stance)".

Give me a break!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Iheartcats said:


> My husband had a go at me for not putting salt in the washing machine in every wash. I've never done it. I don't know anyone who does! Do you?
> 
> I put salt in the dishwasher periodically but not the washing machine!


Is your hubby an engineer? Has he ever cast his eyes over the machine manual ? Ask him to show you where it says that :closedeyes:


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> Is your hubby an engineer? Has he ever cast his eyes over the machine manual ? Ask him to show you where it says that :closedeyes:


He's a computer engineer. I haven't taken much notice of his hissy fit as I KNOW its not usual practice! lol!


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Iheartcats said:


> Apparently putting dishwasher salt in the washing machine (or even soda crystals) is meant to keep the elements in working order and prevent them getting limescale build up (according to DH).
> 
> We had a big row about it as he was telling me off like a little kid! "So how long has this been going on for??" and "since when have you not been using salt in the washing machine - (hands on hips stance)".
> 
> Give me a break!


Put it this way - if *he* does the washing in future and *he* puts salt in it, then *he* will have to fork out for a new one if *he* b*****s it up!! So, let him go ahead and do it!!

:devil:


----------



## Spirited (May 20, 2013)

Iheartcats said:


> My husband had a go at me for not putting salt in the washing machine . I've never done it. I don't know anyone who does! Do you?


Only when I decide to add veggies and some beef. :laugh:


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Iheartcats said:


> He's a computer engineer. I haven't taken much notice of his hissy fit as I KNOW its not usual practice! lol!


Does he put salt in his computer then?!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

JTHolt said:


> Put it this way - if *he* does the washing in future and *he* puts salt in it, then *he* will have to fork out for a new one if *he* b*****s it up!! So, let him go ahead and do it!!
> 
> :devil:


And while he's at it he might as well fold things and put them away! 

Yup, put him in complete charge of the washing machine. :laugh:


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

JTHolt said:


> Put it this way - if *he* does the washing in future and *he* puts salt in it, then *he* will have to fork out for a new one if *he* b*****s it up!! So, let him go ahead and do it!!
> 
> :devil:


That is his arguement to me for NOT putting salt in it!!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I will run an empty boil wash every so often* with soda crystals to give the machine a clean as the soap powder and gel/liquids can gunk everything up but I wouldn't do it with every wash. 


*usually when the husband has shoved his work clothes in the machine covered in diesel or some other foul smelling grease from an engine and when I go to use it the whole machine stinks of diesel and so does anything you wash in it for the six washes :incazzato: Still he does his own washing so I suppose there is a bright side.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

MontyMaude said:


> I will run an empty boil wash every so often* with soda crystals to give the machine a clean as the soap powder and gel/liquids can gunk everything up but I wouldn't do it with every wash.
> 
> *usually when the husband has shoved his work clothes in the machine covered in diesel or some other foul smelling grease from an engine and when I go to use it the whole machine stinks of diesel and so does anything you wash in it for the six washes :incazzato: Still he does his own washing so I suppose there is a bright side.


Your second paragraph I can sympathise with - my OH is in the Engine Testing profession and comes home stinking of oil and fumes so have to wash his work clothes separately. Can I ask how much soda crystals you put in? Because it will do my washing machine some good as I use both the washing powder and gel (not at the same time, mind you  )

Thank you


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I use those limescale prevention tablets as I live in a hard water area but Ive never heard of anyone putting salt in before,.
Is it just salt or does he add pepper and vinegar to make your clothes extra tasty??


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

I bought my first washer and dryer in 1989. They moved with me twice, once across several states. When I sold my other house in 2006 they stayed as part of the sale. Not once did I have a repair in all those years, even though I never heard of adding salt. 

The washer I inherited here gets a lot of use with laundry from vacation cabin rentals. I'm going on 10 years with my current washer and it had to be at least 8 years old when I took over. Again, no repairs. 

Both were Maytag and they never recommended adding anything.


----------



## Becs1051 (Jun 23, 2011)

No because that would be weird lol. I can't see how salt would stop limescale buildup  you need acid to get rid of limescale, that's why putting lemon juice or vinegar on taps and kettle filters cleans the scale off. Unless he is thinking it will somehow get rid of the powder/softener gunk?


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Well I`m ancient and I`ve never put salt in a washing machine. I mean - why? It would immediately be diluted anyway so what is the point? 
Sounds like an old wives tale to me.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

JTHolt said:


> Your second paragraph I can sympathise with - my OH is in the Engine Testing profession and comes home stinking of oil and fumes so have to wash his work clothes separately. Can I ask how much soda crystals you put in? Because it will do my washing machine some good as I use both the washing powder and gel (not at the same time, mind you  )
> 
> Thank you


I use a very scientific shake of the bag which I think are 1kg bags so probably about 250g


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

MontyMaude said:


> I use a very *scientific* shake of the bag which I think are 1kg bags so probably about 250g


Thank you!! 

Shall put Soda Crystals on my shopping list for tomorrow's shopping!!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Calgon in the washing machine and salt in the dishwasher.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> Calgon in the washing machine and salt in the dishwasher.


Calgon...take me away!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Iheartcats said:


> Apparently putting dishwasher salt in the washing machine (or even soda crystals) is meant to keep the elements in working order and prevent them getting limescale build up (according to DH).
> 
> We had a big row about it as he was telling me off like a little kid! "So how long has this been going on for??" and "since when have you not been using salt in the washing machine - (hands on hips stance)".
> 
> Give me a break!


Don't have limescale risk round here as we have soft water. They reckon a washing machine needs to do a really hot wash (90 degrees) every so often and that cleans it out. My dad always reminds me about clearing the tumble drier filter as it doesn't work so effectively.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Lmao hes a normal man then! Think they know everything yet know nothing at the same time


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

No. But I did once put a mobile in along with a wallet containing several hundred euros.

And no I wasn't laundering! :wink:


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Zaros said:


> No. But I did once put a mobile in along with a wallet containing several hundred euros.
> 
> And no I wasn't laundering! :wink:




Did you iron all your notes after?!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

Spirited said:


> Only when I decide to add veggies and some beef. :laugh:


[youtube_browser]08S9AmtH19o[/youtube_browser]

:lol:


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Wiz201 said:


> Don't have limescale risk round here as we have soft water. *They reckon a washing machine needs to do a really hot wash (90 degrees) every so often and that cleans it out*. My dad always reminds me about clearing the tumble drier filter as it doesn't work so effectively.


I'll second that, a builder friend of mine says his friend who services washing machines is adamant the best maintained washing machines he ever sees are those that belong to little old ladies who a couple of times a year put their net curtains in on a 'boil' wash.

I don't have to clear out tumble dryer filters though as I refuse to have one - eats waaay to much money and is far too non-green for me.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Well thank goodness for our pets, I don't really trust a 30/40 degree wash when it comes to certain nasties especially on bedding, grubby paws, anal gland leeks or little accidents. I would rather know its gone and its really clean. 
Now I have the excuse of "saving" my washing machine. :biggrin:


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Jesthar said:


> I'll second that, a builder friend of mine says his friend who services washing machines is adamant the best maintained washing machines he ever sees are those that belong to little old ladies who a couple of times a year put their net curtains in on a 'boil' wash.
> 
> I don't have to clear out tumble dryer filters though as I refuse to have one - eats waaay to much money and is far too non-green for me.


Don't have any net curtains but my washing machine does a hot wash with the bedding (it needs it to get rid of some certain cat's hairs). Can't live without my tumble drier but I only use it once a week.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Iheartcats said:


> Apparently putting dishwasher salt in the washing machine (or even soda crystals) is meant to keep the elements in working order and prevent them getting limescale build up (according to DH).
> 
> *We had a big row about it as he was telling me off like a little kid! "So how long has this been going on for??" and "since when have you not been using salt in the washing machine - (hands on hips stance)".*
> 
> Give me a break!


If that had happened at Moggy Towers there would have been a good dose of salt going up his jacksie let me tell you!!!!! Derek would never dare to speak to me like that.... He's fond of living for a start of!!

I hope he enjoys doing his new weekly household chore........


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

I've never heard of putting salt in a washing machine before.
If my hubby tried to tell me what to do like that I'm afraid he'd be on very thin ice. I don't tell him how to use his power tools so don't expect to be told how to use mine.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

you can put soda crystals in the machine but not salt. i use some in every wash aswell as powder or liquid. i also use soda crystals to clean floors. i used it on the pipes behind the toilet and it came off a treat, great when you want to scrub the floors and get the grease up.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Iheartcats said:


> My husband had a go at me for not putting salt in the washing machine in every wash. I've never done it. I don't know anyone who does! Do you?


I've just spent some time trawling Google on this topic, and apart from a few references to adding some salt to washes containing new clothes to (possibley) to keep colours brighter (and I suspect if it were THAT simple Persil et al would have got there a long time ago!), nothing. Certainly nothing about adding it to every wash to keep the machine clean.

Can't find anything regarding maintenance cleaning with salt, either, most 'home remedy' cleaning suggestions seem to involve 'boil' washes, vinegar, soda crystals or bicarbonate of soda...


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

The only time I have _ever_ added salt to the washing machine is when I have used dye - and it says you need to!

And if D talked to me like that he wouldn't be worrying about breaking the washing machine - he would worrying more about his broken nose!


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes I use soda crystals in my washing machine on most washes.

I assume it helps because my washing machines last a long time first one 14 years and the second 11.5 years. I'm now on number 3 and have had that 2.5 years and its still going at the moment .

I use this

Soda Crystals, laundry, cleaning, water softening


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I also pour it down drains, sprinkle it in the wheelie bin to stop it smelling, wash greasy pans with it, use it on a dirty oven.

Loads of uses and super cheap it beats expensive calgon any day.

I also do the odd empty machine boil wash.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a friend who steams her fish in the dishwasher


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

We have very hard water. our washing machine repair man told us to put soda crystals in each time we washed the towels, to keep the machine lime scale down.

Soon forgot though.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> I have a friend who steams her fish in the dishwasher


My auntie does this - her salmon is gorgeous :yesnod:


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

I've never put salt in the washing machine, or heard of it 

About once a month I do a 90 degree wash with bicarb of soda in the liquid compartment and white vinegar in the fabric conditioner one. I usually chuck in cleaning cloths so it isn't a wasted wash - keeps it smelling clean, and apparently cleans out the leavings of the liquid or powder you use


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

MontyMaude said:


> I use a very scientific shake of the bag which I think are 1kg bags so probably about 250g


Ah! You are like me . . . I use several 'standard' measurements - 'some', 'a bit', and 'loads'.

And as my husband says - "What the hell do you mean by "some"?"

And no-one I know has EVER put salt in the washing machine. But of course, your husband is a bloke, and therefore always right


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

I can remember my mom telling me when i got married to always add salt to the washing water when washing new dark colours to set the colour. But this was always done in the sink as we had no washing machine and bedding had to go to the laundrette. Mind you this was 48 years ago 
Wait till your OH retires the first we mine did he took over the hoovering as i wasn't doing it the right way:but it only lasted a week and he changed his mind:crazy: roo much effort required.


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

Only once but it wasn't my machine. We were at our caravan on the west coast. Took dogs for a walk along the beach where they found a dead something to roll in. Took them back to the van and gave them a bath. We then had loads of soggy smelly towels so took off to the local holiday camp launderette. Sent hubby to the shop for soap powder. Loaded machine and set it going. Watched in horror as the soap suds cascaded across the room, hubby had bought the wrong powder. Hastily bought salt to put in machine which 'killed' the foam.


----------

